#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Underlinux

## smvda

A pagina pra mim esta aparecento toda embaralhada ????/

----------


## 1c3m4n

aqui ta normal... alias agora o site ta dentro do padrao do w3c

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=ht...nder-linux.org

soh num me diga q vc ta tendo q usar IE ai agora  :Frown:

----------


## smvda

Eu to usando mozilla 1.7.7 ... o lance é que a parte da coluna da "Sua conta " esta no lado direito ... até hontem estava na esquerda .............. foi mudada :??? se sim é coisa da minha cabeça hehe

----------


## fredera

Aqui tb as coisas estão invertidas.....

----------


## Bios

eheheheh
Foi mudado de lado mesmo :-)

Esta tudo do lado direito agora ....

Achei legalz os Links que colocaram bem no topo da pagina ....

Porém .... ainda to achando estranho acostumar com tdo do lado dreito...
:roll:  :Frown:

----------


## smvda

> eheheheh
> Foi mudado de lado mesmo :-)
> 
> Esta tudo do lado direito agora ....
> 
> Achei legalz os Links que colocaram bem no topo da pagina ....
> 
> Porém .... ainda to achando estranho acostumar com tdo do lado dreito...
> :roll:


EU vou deixar minha opinião então ..... ficou muito ruin ... o principal do site é o fórum e ele foi praticamente "jogado de lado" heheh eu prefiro como tava ....é melhor :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Postado originalmente por Bios
> 
> eheheheh
> Foi mudado de lado mesmo :-)
> 
> Esta tudo do lado direito agora ....
> 
> Achei legalz os Links que colocaram bem no topo da pagina ....
> 
> ...


Demorei para me acostumar, aliás ainda nao me acostumei...

Também não gostei nao

----------


## ruyneto

Tb preferia quando a barra era do lado esquerdo, ficava mais facil de vizualizar, agora te meio estranha.

falows

----------


## mbyte

voto do lado esquerdo ! :clap:

----------


## demiurgo

a ideia eh essa mesma pessoal.. q vcs participem dizendo se gostaram ou nao...

se a maioria concordar q nao tah legalz assim com a barra do lado esquerdo... podemos voltar ao formato original..

o q queremos mesmo, eh nao deixar o site cair na mesmice... e inovar sempre!!  :Big Grin: 

valeu pelo feedback!!

[]'s

----------


## esamp

eu prefiro o lado esquerdo, tá muito estranho...

----------


## smvda

falowwwwwwww

----------


## andreasn

Bom achei muito interessante a mudança pois ficou legal a divisão de cores .... mas para deixar bem mais fora do padrão podia colocar tipo um x-chat para um bate papo com os usuários ...

Gostei principalmente pois sou canhoto...rsrrsr

----------


## whinston

tudo que muda, até pra melhor, a princípio parece pior, pq estamos condicionados.

na direita acho que ficou melhor pq ele carrega primeiro o que interessa, o fórum e depois os menus laterais.

mas acho que é questão, além de opinião, de como cada um faz uso da under.. eu acho que mudou pra melhor

----------


## esamp

não sou especialista, mas aprendi que o mais importante deve vir a esquerda, pois somos condicionados assim pelo nosso sistema de escrita/leitura.
Considero os posts importantes, para sabermos o que rola...

----------


## mbyte

só + uma opnião: aki conheço muita gente que usa 800x600, e com essa resolução oculta o forum e até o patrocinador, aparece só uma tirinha, se o usuário não prestar atenção não ve o menu a direita.

----------


## ruyneto

Acho que do lado esquerdo fica melhor pq da de ver os ultimos envios do forum mais facil, do lado direito fica meio estranho, e outra coisa acho que podia por mais uns envios, tpo assim os ultimos 15 sei la, e tb o problema do lado direito eh que os envios ficaram mto embaixo j auqe antes apareçe dados sobre a conta.

falows

----------


## Jim

Concordo. somos condicionados ao layout antigo. Porém, o layout antigo obedecia normas de design que melhoravam o acesso, um exemplo disso é o que o esamp disse, lê-mos o site da esquerda para a direita.

----------


## Bios

> Acho que do lado esquerdo fica melhor pq da de ver os ultimos envios do forum mais facil, do lado direito fica meio estranho, e outra coisa acho que podia por mais uns envios, tpo assim os ultimos 15 sei la, e tb o problema do lado direito eh que os envios ficaram mto embaixo j auqe antes apareçe dados sobre a conta.
> falows


Tb concordo sobre os ultimos envios .....

Tem mta gente mesmo que só abre o topico pq ele aparece nos ultimos enviados .....e depois disso que passa a acompanhar ... 

Aumentando a quantidade de ultimos envios do forum ..... quem sabe ajuda a diminir aos topicos sem respostas ?  :Smile: 

Obs: Fiquei com saudades da Galeria :cry: não ta aparecendo mais as fotinhus na pagina principal :cry: eheheheh

----------


## A-Marcio

Eu prefiro o modelo anterior.

E gostaria de propor uma enquete para saber a opiniao de todos

----------


## SDM

iauehiuhaeiuhaiuheaiuh....eu to quase virando o menu de cabeca pra baixo pra poder ver o menu na esquerda devolta...XD..
fico meio estranho mesmo...esse eh um canto da tela q eu dificilmente olho....

----------


## WhiteTiger

O menu no topo ficou legal mas definitivamente me perco em páginas com menu do lodo direito. Acho que vcs poderiam colocar o menu no lado esquerdo e os ultimos posts no lado direito. 

Agora a página tem que se comportar da mesma maneira em todas as resoluçoes e navegadores.

----------


## demiurgo

como vcs acham q deveria ficar o layout?

com a barra à esquerda? mas mesmo assim, quem usa 800x600 vai ficar sem ver algumas partes do site...

o ideal seria achatar entao o site como jah tentamos fazer antes?

precisamos d ideias  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------


## SDM

demi...uma coisa q eu acho super foda eh um negocio q tem no site do W3C (q eu nao achei a pagina) onde tem um menu do lado direito fixo, vc pode rolar a barra de rolagem avontade q ele nunca mexe....eu acho q ia fica legal faz o menu nesse estilo...o unico problema eh q agente tem m(u*34)ita coisa no menu....esse menu poderia sofrer uma reduzida....

 :Wink:

----------


## mbyte

estou 800x600 e pra mim tá perfeito agora . 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## WhiteTiger

> como vcs acham q deveria ficar o layout?
> 
> com a barra à esquerda? mas mesmo assim, quem usa 800x600 vai ficar sem ver algumas partes do site...
> 
> o ideal seria achatar entao o site como jah tentamos fazer antes?
> 
> precisamos d ideias 
> 
> []'s


Eu acho que deveria se tirar aquela barrinha do lado direito(agora) com a lista de noticias e tutoriais. Quanto mais limpo o site fica melhor e mais rápido.

A enquete eu colocaria em baixo do menu geral e a lista com os ultimos envios no forum eu colocaria na parte direita.

Colocaria apenas uma coluna central com noticias, dicas e reviews(sem se separar) postados por odem do mais novo pro mais velho.

Eu daria uma melhorada no menu. Limparia ele também. colocaria:

*Home (acho mais bunitinho que inicio)
*Entrevistas
*Noticias (fica menor que arquivo de noticias, logo ocupa menos espaço)
*Artigos
*Dicas
*Reviews
**Colabore (envio de artigos, dicas, etc)
------------------------------
*Fórum
*Galeria
------------------------------
*Equipe
------------------------------
*Loja Virtual (melhor que camisa underlinux. Pode vender outras coisas) 


O fale conosco eu colocaria num rodapé. 
O link equipe também iria para o rodapé
Retira-se as informações do PHP-NUKE lah de baixo.

As informações do "Sua conta" e "Pessoas on line ficaria entre o menu e a enquete. Colocaria junto com o Sua conta também o link para vc acessar os dados da sua conta tirando assim do menu.

O link recomende-nos eu colocaria em cada notícia, artigo e coisas assim. Fica mais interessante do que recomendar o site pq quando se recomenda o artigo depois vc acaba vendo o resto do site (comigo foi mais ou menos assim)

----------


## Bios

> como vcs acham q deveria ficar o layout?
> com a barra à esquerda? mas mesmo assim, quem usa 800x600 vai ficar sem ver algumas partes do site...
> o ideal seria achatar entao o site como jah tentamos fazer antes?
> precisamos d ideias 
> []'s


Gente ....

Vamos aproveitar noss Concurso de layout para deixar o Under do jeito que vcs acham + legal !!

Poxa .... quem faz o site são vcs .... vamos aproveitar essa oportunidade para se expressar e contribuir conosco ..  :Big Grin:  

Tenho certeza que vcs podem fazer algo bem bacana ...em beneficio de todos nos ! :good: 

Vamos Participar ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Bom achei muito interessante a mudança pois ficou legal a divisão de cores .... mas para deixar bem mais fora do padrão podia colocar tipo um x-chat para um bate papo com os usuários ...
> 
> Gostei principalmente pois sou canhoto...rsrrsr


hei eu também sou canhoto
whehhehe

----------


## WhiteTiger

> Postado originalmente por demiurgo
> 
> como vcs acham q deveria ficar o layout?
> com a barra à esquerda? mas mesmo assim, quem usa 800x600 vai ficar sem ver algumas partes do site...
> o ideal seria achatar entao o site como jah tentamos fazer antes?
> precisamos d ideias 
> []'s
> 
> 
> ...



Sou péssimo com arte mas opinião eu dou a beça.

----------


## Bios

> Sou péssimo com arte mas opinião eu dou a beça.


Bom ... já é alguma coisa  :Big Grin:  ehehehehe

Eu e o Demiurgo fizemos alguma coisa ..... ajude com suguestões ... quem sabe sai algo bem bacana  :Smile:

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por demiurgo
> 
> como vcs acham q deveria ficar o layout?
> 
> com a barra à esquerda? mas mesmo assim, quem usa 800x600 vai ficar sem ver algumas partes do site...
> 
> o ideal seria achatar entao o site como jah tentamos fazer antes?
> 
> precisamos d ideias 
> ...


pow white... suas ideis saum mto legais  :Big Grin: 

se vc puder, esboca um layout que vc estah propondo e envia pra gente.. vc poderia concorrer no concurso d layout!! alem d ser mais fácil das pessoas visualizarem suas ideias  :Wink: 

valeu pelo help!!

[]'s

----------


## WhiteTiger

> Postado originalmente por White_Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por demiurgo
> 
> ...


Cara. ai que está o problema. Eu tenho idéia mas implementar um layout eu sou tão ruim quanto eu tocando violino (eu toco violino soh que num sai muita coisa que preste).

Se alguem quiser tentar uma parceria eu entro. Sou ótimo para criticar (e para dar soluções). Sei mais ou menos a idéia mas colocar no Pc que complica.

----------


## demiurgo

q tal um rascunho em papel escaneado ou fotografado?

hauHAUHuhauH

se quiser.. eh uma opcao... mas... se nao... me dah um toque por msn mais tarde... devo estar a noite e podemos fazer juntos esse esquema  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------


## Jim

white, imprime um screenshot do firefox com o Under, recorta os menus, pega um papel branco e cola ele onde vc acha que deveria ficar.. hauhdauda...

----------


## WhiteTiger

> white, imprime um screenshot do firefox com o Under, recorta os menus, pega um papel branco e cola ele onde vc acha que deveria ficar.. hauhdauda...


Affffffffffffff. Sou ruim mas também num vacalha. Seio fazer ateh origami :P

Agora o do firefox eh preconceito. Vou fazer no IE. kakakakakakakakakkakakakakaka

----------


## X-LOGAN

Outra coisa o Link para entrar no forum sumiu da barra lateral, pra entrar tem ir pelo Ultimos envios!!!!!
Tbm acho que é melhor do lado esquerdo.
ta certo que é uma questão de costume!!!!


Um abraço

----------


## smvda

> Outra coisa o Link para entrar no forum sumiu da barra lateral, pra entrar tem ir pelo Ultimos envios!!!!!
> Tbm acho que é melhor do lado esquerdo.
> ta certo que é uma questão de costume!!!!
> 
> 
> Um abraço



o link ta la em cima bem no topo .... a parte do topo eu gostei ...fico bem pratico ! :clap: :clap:

----------


## demiurgo

se for o caso, podemos deixar os dois... pq eu tbm acho q confunde...

vcs tem usado bastante os links d arquivos d noticias e talz?

[]'s

----------


## WhiteTiger

> se for o caso, podemos deixar os dois... pq eu tbm acho q confunde...
> 
> vcs tem usado bastante os links d arquivos d noticias e talz?
> 
> []'s


De noticias eu costumo ver a página inicial do site. Aqueles links de mais notícias, artigos e dicas no lado direito eu nunca usei.

----------


## smvda

eu uso só o direito !!!!!!!!!

----------


## WhiteTiger

> eu uso só o direito !!!!!!!!!



Então fudeu.

----------


## smvda

hehehehe

----------


## natascha

Sinceramente.....do lado direito ficou horrivel......num dá pra se achar direito.......

e tem hora que não aparece nem de um lado e nem do outro....... :roll:

----------


## lacierdias

Fiquei completamente perdido...Não gostei não..

----------


## ruyneto

Acho que devia ter os ultimos 15 posts e nao os 10, pq sei que a galera fica so olhando os ultimos psots entao acho que fica melhor assim.

falows

----------


## lacierdias

> Acho que devia ter os ultimos 15 posts e nao os 10, pq sei que a galera fica so olhando os ultimos psots entao acho que fica melhor assim.
> 
> falows


Eu diria oa ultimos 20 post... alias qnto mas melhor para acompanhar...
Afinal o forte do site é este devemos valorizar.

----------


## WhiteTiger

Resolvido então. Tira-se os ultimos posts do fórum. Assim o povu tem que entrar no forum mesmo para ler. (num gostei dessa minha idéia. Eu lia soh os ultimos ou quando preciso de algo eu pesquiso)

----------


## Bios

> Acho que devia ter os ultimos 15 posts e nao os 10, pq sei que a galera fica so olhando os ultimos psots entao acho que fica melhor assim.
> 
> falows


Concordo com vc :good: 

Alias .... poxa ...sobra um baita espaço embaixo da foto da camiseta Under ...... sera que naum tinha como aumentar o numero de ultimos envios ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## felco

daeee galera!!!

eu achei que fico bom esse layout... so q eu uso 1024x768 e me parece um disperdicio o lado direto fica vazio... eh tbm acho q ads do google divia fica embaixo das caixa de postagem pro forum, qndo o cara for postar a mensagem abre ads em baixo logo depois do "All times are GMT - 3 Hours"... acho q o "Ultimos Envios" tem que ter mais posts... assim a resolucao acho q divia rola uma enquete na pagina principal pra galera vota eh dize qual a resolucao q o povo prefere...

----------


## WhiteTiger

> daeee galera!!!
> 
> eu achei que fico bom esse layout... so q eu uso 1024x768 e me parece um disperdicio o lado direto fica vazio... eh tbm acho q ads do google divia fica embaixo das caixa de postagem pro forum, qndo o cara for postar a mensagem abre ads em baixo logo depois do "All times are GMT - 3 Hours"... acho q o "Ultimos Envios" tem que ter mais posts... assim a resolucao acho q divia rola uma enquete na pagina principal pra galera vota eh dize qual a resolucao q o povo prefere...


Eu acho que tem que ser o mais enchuto possível. A página tem que ficar legal pra quem usar 400X600 pq nem todo mundo tem pc bom.

----------


## B1SH0P

> Postado originalmente por ruyneto
> 
> Acho que devia ter os ultimos 15 posts e nao os 10, pq sei que a galera fica so olhando os ultimos psots entao acho que fica melhor assim.
> 
> falows
> 
> 
> Concordo com vc :good: 
> 
> Alias .... poxa ...sobra um baita espaço embaixo da foto da camiseta Under ...... sera que naum tinha como aumentar o numero de ultimos envios ?



com ctz tb concordo pq eu entro olhando os ultimos tb...se sobra um tempinho e talz q eu vo lendo por sessão...

----------


## ruyneto

> Postado originalmente por felco
> 
> daeee galera!!!
> 
> eu achei que fico bom esse layout... so q eu uso 1024x768 e me parece um disperdicio o lado direto fica vazio... eh tbm acho q ads do google divia fica embaixo das caixa de postagem pro forum, qndo o cara for postar a mensagem abre ads em baixo logo depois do "All times are GMT - 3 Hours"... acho q o "Ultimos Envios" tem que ter mais posts... assim a resolucao acho q divia rola uma enquete na pagina principal pra galera vota eh dize qual a resolucao q o povo prefere...
> 
> 
> Eu acho que tem que ser o mais enchuto possível. A página tem que ficar legal pra quem usar 400X600 pq nem todo mundo tem pc bom.


Nem sempre prescisa ficar o mais enxuto possivel, exemplo deixa como ta que ta legal, mas pode por umas barras extras a direita tipo o uol, pq eu uso resolução 1280x1024 e realmente sobra mto espaço.

falows

----------


## lacierdias

CADÊ A LISTA DE CADASTRADOS ON-LINE??????? :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@: :@:

----------


## gargwlas

acabei de ver

This page is not Valid HTML 4.01 Transitional!


----off topic----

iptables.under-linux.org, mudou de endereço? ta fora?? não vão mais continuar com o projeto (q pra mim ja tava mais q pronto  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## SDM

> Resposta: 10 pontos - Temos respostas maravilhosas aqui mas temos também os picaretas q só querem aparecer no rank por isso achei 10 um numero bom pq "1 ponto" ai vc desmotiva o pessoal a responder.


no rau-tu tem um sistema legal de notas, onde o cara que pergunto avalia a resposta....eu acho isso show de bola :good:

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por ruyneto
> 
> Acho que devia ter os ultimos 15 posts e nao os 10, pq sei que a galera fica so olhando os ultimos psots entao acho que fica melhor assim.
> 
> falows
> 
> 
> Eu diria oa ultimos 20 post... alias qnto mas melhor para acompanhar...
> Afinal o forte do site é este devemos valorizar.


20 posts eh mto... pq tem gente q posta com 2 ou 3 linhas no assunto... imagina 20x3 linhas!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

[]'s

----------


## demiurgo

eu sempre q entro no forum vou na opcao Ler mensagens desde sua última visita

na pagina inicial do forum...

e tbm acho q umas 15 msg nos ultimos envios... dava pra testar sim... e o povo poderia se disciplinar pra usar assuntos menores e mais concisos... eu mesmo sempre altero o formato (MAIUSCULAS) e acentos inuteis como !!! e talz... td pra ver se o assunto fica menor...

[]'s

----------


## B1SH0P

> eu sempre q entro no forum vou na opcao Ler mensagens desde sua última visita
> 
> na pagina inicial do forum...
> 
> e tbm acho q umas 15 msg nos ultimos envios... dava pra testar sim... e o povo poderia se disciplinar pra usar assuntos menores e mais concisos... eu mesmo sempre altero o formato (MAIUSCULAS) e acentos inuteis como !!! e talz... td pra ver se o assunto fica menor...
> 
> []'s


eta!!!!!!!servição heim demi!!!!!!!!!!!rs*  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops: 
agora serio, confesso q nunca tinha reparado essa opção...sry 
mas qto a titulos menos genericos e menores seria otimo p a glr poder ajudar :good: :good:

----------


## nod3vic3

> eu sempre q entro no forum vou na opcao Ler mensagens desde sua última visita
> 
> na pagina inicial do forum...
> 
> e tbm acho q umas 15 msg nos ultimos envios... dava pra testar sim... e o povo poderia se disciplinar pra usar assuntos menores e mais concisos... eu mesmo sempre altero o formato (MAIUSCULAS) e acentos inuteis como !!! e talz... td pra ver se o assunto fica menor...
> 
> []'s


 Vc nunca pensou em usar as funções do php para converter maiusculas para minusculas. Pode fazer isso na hora que o cara posta a notícia, aí o título fica padrão. Dá também pra mostrar os X primeiros caracteres do título.

Outra coisa que eu sinceramente não procurei muito, mas acho que não tem é uma lista das ultimas mensagens em que eu dei respostas. As vezes a gente responde e depois de um tempo volta pra olhar como está a situação, só que não está mais na lista dos ultimos envios, e não olhei qual o forúm que a mensagem havia sido postada, daí tem que ficar catando. Se já tiver isso me desculpe mas eu não achei.

----------


## SDM

> Vc nunca pensou em usar as funções do php para converter maiusculas para minusculas. Pode fazer isso na hora que o cara posta a notícia, aí o título fica padrão.


Isso tambem eh possivel de se fazer utilizando CSS, ai nao importa se o cara escreveu: ASSIM ou AsSiM, que sempre vai aparecer "Assim"

----------


## demiurgo

pow... essas duas ideias saum mto interessantes...

dah pra colocar excessoes em palavras como PHP, VPN, SSH, DOSEmu e talz?

se sim... algum d voces poderia nos dar um help pra implementar?  :Smile: 

[]'s

----------

